# Catapult Design and Accuracy



## Toddy

Until this year I have never given much thought to catapult design. They were to me a tool and not much more. I knew some worked better than others for me but that's it. The fact is this year my opinion has changed dramatically. I bought a PR3 and immediately saw an improvement in my accuracy. It didn't fit my hand properly so John very kindly made me a custom model.
The point is (and this is no sales pitch for John and his catapults) having the right catapult for me, as I am no naturally gifted shooter, has made the world of difference.
I have read so much on here about hold it this way or use this ammo but maybe it's just the fact the catapult you are using doesn't fit your hand or your style.
A question for the better shots on here. Have I got this right? Or am I putting too much emphasis on the catapult design and fit?
Regards Toddy


----------



## gamekeeper john

first - i'm pleased you liked the custom pr3









and as for the catapult design it as to be perfect, you probaly saw the custom chalice i made yesterday? (its in the custom slingshots thread)
anyway i have made 3 more this morning and have been moving the thumb and finger grooves by about 4mm at a time, now after 4 prototypes and endles scetches i'v finally got the grooves EXACTLY were i want them, so the design defunately as to be right, its took me 4 proto's just to realise i had to move the finger groove down 5mm lol, but i got it right now - john


----------



## Toddy

The thing is I'm not too shabby with a catapult. My shots are always there or thereabouts. But having a catapult fit has change the consistancy of my shooting beyond my expectations. Now I am guessing here but is it because I now hold it the same every time?
Also the point of the thread is to hopefully get some to think about their catapults design and not just how pretty it looks.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Toddy said:


> The thing is I'm not too shabby with a catapult. My shots are always there or thereabouts. But having a catapult fit has change the consistancy of my shooting beyond my expectations. Now I am guessing here but is it because I now hold it the same every time?
> Also the point of the thread is to hopefully get some to think about their catapults design and not just how pretty it looks.


exactly the point toddy, the key thing to acuracy is holding the frame in the exact same possition everytime, you hit the nail on the head there mate - john


----------



## Rayshot

thinking back on the almost 2 years, from being a newbie to slingshots to now, I do feel the catty can make a difference.

As addressed in the past here I do find a huge factor as well is pouch release. Maybe I should say having the consistent way the pouch held and released is important to pay attention to.

Don't want to hijack this tread on pouch release but they have a common ingredient, consistency. Or the ability to to adjust to changes in hold and release.


----------



## Toddy

That post is definately no hyjack. The thread is about accuracy. More, it's about consistant accuracy! For me, until now I have never owned a frame that fit my hand the way this one does. I have oversized hands and have always had to hold them in quite unnatural feeling ways. This one feels like I'm not holding anything and it has made a difference. Pouch design and release have total relevance to this thread imo.


----------



## Northerner

As was mentioned prior, it's the shooter who is accurate and not the slingshot. However, I think most of us agree that certain details in a frame do make it easier for us to become more accurate shooters. I have a few frames that have been modified four times each. The forks were shortened to reduce stress on wrist, tips shortened to reduce hand slap, finger notches narrowed for a more comfortable grip, and handles narrowed at top to allow fingers to wrap around. These mods don't make me a better shooter but they do help to make the frame more comfortable for me. More comfort can help me improve my shooting ability.

Attached is a pic of two frames. The darker frame once looked like the bulkier/lighter frame. I kept hacking away at the dark frame to improve comfort. Along with comfort came improved accuracy.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays

For me, I know for a certainty that some frames will shoot better. I've always tried to marry good ergonomics with a proper fit to suit my style. The longer I'm at this game the more I learn and the better my frames fit and shoot, the same for many others as well!


----------



## Toddy

Thanks for the replies guys. Catapults are a very simple, yet very complicated thing. I have owned so many I have forgotten the number and yet I have only been consistant with two! The problem is you see a design that you like the look of, buy it, then spends hours and hours wondering why your consistancy has dropped. Only to find that what you thought looked good doesn't actually fit. I had honestly never thought about it before, but it seems to make sense in my head.


----------



## ronan

Hy guys
I'm an intermediate shooter: about 6 hits from10 shoot in a coke can at 10 m.
By reading this post, I wonder if it's a good idea to shoot hammer grip style. I usually shoot that way and I just realized that among very good shooters we can see on internet like Bill Hays, Torsten, John from Gamekeeper and so one, none of them shoot hammer grip.
Am I right ? Do you know very good hammer grip shooters ?
Should I change my shooting style ?


----------



## Toddy

Personally I shoot my way. It may not be the right way for others but it works for me. If you feel you can improve to a point you are happy with your hit rate then stick with it. If however you feel you are not getting the best, ie your shot grouping is not tight enough, then why not give another method a go for a while. So I'm told Bill Hays style is the easiest to learn, so I'd start there.


----------



## maljo

My experience is that buying a 1" thick hathcock from Bill Hays really improved my accuracy - immediately better than my performance with the thinner & smaller solid bronze Pocket Predator I got from Pete Hogan (a real bummer because I really love the look of that casting). The difference was that the thicker, bigger frame sits well in my hand and makes a consistent grip easier to get. None of this makes shooting form, release etc. any less important - it's just that consistent grip is one element in good form and the right-for-you frame makes it easier to achieve that consistent grip. Unfortunately for those of us who lack the crafts skills to follow gamekeeper John's example of re-working a frame until it really does fit the hand, this means that getting the right frame involves trying out an awful lot of cattys until we land on the right one.


----------

